# [Xorg et i945GMA] Module fbcon not found...[Resolu]

## 404_crazy

Salut,

Je continue ma petite installation mais voila apré avoir compilé mon xorg je le config (Xorg -configure) et la il se plante avec un :

```
FATAL: Module fbcon not found.
```

J'ai bien ajouté (comme sur le wifi en) l'option i915.modeset=1 dans mon grub.conf

Dans mon xorg.conf j'ai :

```

[....]

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

[....]

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Option     "glx"                        # [<bool>]

        Option "AccelMethod"   "UXA"

        Option "Tiling"        "False"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

[....]
```

Dans mon kernel config :

```

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

[....]

CONFIG_FB=y

[....]

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

[....]

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

[....]

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set ?? (J'ai tester avec mais même problème )

```

dans mon grub.conf 

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8-v2.1 root=/dev/sda3  i915.modeset=1
```

enfin mon make.conf

```
 

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

USE="laptop xorg dvd alsa cdr"

```

Merci d'avance pour votre aide....Last edited by 404_crazy on Tue Nov 17, 2009 9:02 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## guilc

Alors mes petites constatations pour que X marche au poil avec un carte intel (ainsi que la console avec KMS) :

1) utiliser un 2.6.31 avec KMS (upgrade !) le 2.6.30 est buggué : mauvaises perfs et crashs

Au niveau de la conf : juste le support framebuffer, et AUCUN driver de FB (même pas vesa)

2) AUCUN fichier de conf X, et utiliser les version les plus récentes de X et du driver intel.

Si ces 2 conditions ne sont pas remplies, y a soit crashs soit très mauvaises perfs... Alors que sinon c'est le jour et la nuit, ça marche nickel  :Smile: 

----------

## 404_crazy

Tout est ok sauf la version du kernel je suis en 2.6.30r8...

si je lance sans fichier de conf X fonctionne mais je n'ai pas de clavier/souris....

----------

## nelsooon

Salut 404, eh bien moi j'ai un peut le meme prob.

Avec le driver "intel" dans xorg.conf, c'est lent.

Parcontre, j'ai changé et mis:

"fbdev"  ou "vesa", avec les deux ça marche bien.

J'ai fini l'install hier, je n'ai pas eu le temps de vraiment tester, mais ça a l'air bon.

J'attend toujours une réponse a mon prob dans mon post plus bas.

J'espere que ça t'aidera.

Bonne nuit

----------

## guilc

 *nelsooon wrote:*   

> Salut 404, eh bien moi j'ai un peut le meme prob.
> 
> Avec le driver "intel" dans xorg.conf, c'est lent.

 

Surtout ne faites pas ce qu'on vous dit, ne passez surtout pas en 2.6.31 hein  :Rolling Eyes: 

les noyaux < 2.6.31 on des soucis de perfs avec les cartes intel et KMS ainsi que des problèmes de stabilité au switch de VT. La bonne combinaison pour que tout soit fluide et stable est 2.6.31 et dernier driver intel...

Et ne vous faites pas chier à faire de la conf du driver dans le xorg.conf : il autodétecte tout très bien, choisit les bon modes (UXA, réservation de la bonne fenêtre mémoire, activation des bonnes options, etc...), ce qui évite au passage de mettre un paramètre parasite dans la conf...

(Au passage, la solution pour n'avoir aucun fichier de conf X c'est hal + evdev)

Enfin bon après ce que j'en dis, c'est pas comme si j'avais déjà testé sur mon laptop après tout  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 404_crazy

Je suis justement en train de faire l'update du kernel et du driver intel je vous donne des news très vite...

Bon j'ai update mon kernel (2.6.31-gentoo-r5 #2), j'ai mis a jour le driver intel (x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1) mais rien ni fait j'ai toujours le même problème (fdcon not found)

J'ai bien-sure testé sans la conf de xorg....

PS: en vesa ca ne fonctionne pas non plus (= ecran noire et quand je killall X ecran tout bleu....)

----------

## Biloute

Dans la config de ton kernel est-ce que tu as mis KMS par default

```
--- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

             <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->

                          i915 driver

              [*]               Enable modesetting on intel by default
```

Si c'est pas mis par default qu'est ce que ça donne avec i915.modeset=0 dans grub.conf   :Question: 

Si c'est mis par défault tu n'as pas besoin de mettre i915.modeset=1   :Exclamation: 

Si c'est pas mis par default i915.modeset=1 est une grosse merde (j'en ai fais les frais) et il faudra choisir entre faire sans KMS ou alors le mettre par default.

----------

## guilc

Ceci est bien activé au moins ? (le deuxième c'est pas obligé, mais ça peut régler des soucis de détection de résolution sur les consoles texte)

```
# grep FRAMEBUFFER config-2.6.31-tatooine

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

```

Parceque en fait fbcon, c'est ce module en question  :Wink: 

----------

## 404_crazy

Super j'ai réinstaller ma gentoo a neuf (javais remis debian mais c'est beaucoup moins bon...) du coup j'ai tout bien remis et ca fonction bien ! 

en effet je n'avait pas activé "CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y " la ca fonctionne impecable. (merci guilc)

Merci a tous !

----------

## xaviermiller

Debien moins bon que Gentoo ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## 404_crazy

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Debien moins bon que Gentoo ?  

 

juste pour le troll  :Wink: 

Par contre j`ai encore un petit probleme mon clavier est en qwerty sous xorg (fluxbox)...c`est plutot chiant....

Avant je regler l`option a fr dans le xorg.conf mais comme ici je n`est pas de xorg.conf...je ne sais plus comment faire.

Merci encore pour votre aide.

----------

## guilc

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre j`ai encore un petit probleme mon clavier est en qwerty sous xorg (fluxbox)...c`est plutot chiant....
> 
> Avant je regler l`option a fr dans le xorg.conf mais comme ici je n`est pas de xorg.conf...je ne sais plus comment faire.

 

Conf dans hal :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5966076.html#5966076

----------

## 404_crazy

Merci pour l'info c'est au top !! ca fonctionne impecable  :Wink: 

PS: Avec le glxgears je tape du 1200 ou 1300 FPS  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Debien moins bon que Gentoo ?   
> 
> juste pour le troll  

 

Ah, tu me rassures.

On ne peut pas comparer, c'est comme Audi, Mercedes, BMW, chacun a ses préférences  :Smile: 

----------

